# Brandbeschleuniger



## Patricia12

ich habe keine definition gefunden: bitte helfe mir zum übersetzen auf Spanisch?

-brandbeschleunigern


----------



## linguist786

Lo siento pero no hablo mucho español.

No sé como decimos en español, pero en ingles, diríamos "accelerant" - algo que se utiliza para intensificar un fuego.


----------



## heidita

Patricia12 said:


> Ich habe keine Definition gefunden: Könnt ihr mir helfen, das auf Spanisch zu übersetzen?
> -brandbeschleunigern


 
Könntest Du bitte einen Kontext geben, worum wir Dich schon oft gebeten haben?


----------



## Hutschi

*brandbeschleunigern (geht so nicht als Verbform)

den Brandbeschleunigern (Plural, Dativ oder Akkusativ)

der Brandbeschleuniger (Nominativ, Singular)


----------



## Kajjo

der Brandbeschleuniger = ein Stoff wie z.B. Benzin, der verwendet wird, um Feuer zu legen oder um ein Feuer zu verstärken (engl. accelerant)

_Der Brandstifter verwendete Benzin als Brandbeschleuniger.
Die Feuerwehr fand Brandbeschleuniger im abgebrannten Haus.

_Kajjo


----------



## Áristos

Mucho tiempo después, pero doy mi aportación pues acabo de leerlo en un artículo de prensa.
En español se dice acelerante del fuego o, simplemente, acelerante.

Saludos.


----------

